# East Neuk Fifer L



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

Having just bought one of these award winning designs (Fifer L) I can confirm they are beautifully built. The attention to detail is excellent. Not a scrap of chipboard or plastic anywhere.
All built in house including the fibre glass tanks and shower enclosure.
The trim finish and equipment levels make this camper great value for money.
No flash or gimmicks just everything you need but to the best quality.
Highly recommended.
Peter.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

In case anybody, like me, hasn't heard of this,

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Mo...-L-on-2-2-litre-Citro-n-Relay/_ch1_rw1006_pg1

tony :wink:


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

It sounds great Peter, I have one question relating to the driving position. We're thinking of dramatically downsizing and have considered the Fifer L, due to the awards East Nuek have won, but been put off by the fact the furniture behind the drivers seat restricts the rearward movement for me particularly the backrest angle (I'm 6' 1") on other manufacturer's similar layouts (Peugeot/Fiat/Citroen base only). What are your thoughts?


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

BB
Thanks.
All layouts are a compromise and when you down size more so.
But this feature was one we liked a lot when we first saw the Fifer at the works. 
In using it we find that we tend to only use the front seats one at a time and the other is either outside or down the rear watching TV or reading.
They do not lean back that much either front or rear facing but what MH does?
When you turn them round the near side one is still at a small angle to fore and aft but it's not a problem unless you both have long legs and both are up front.
In fact we sold our 1 year old Swift built Autocruise Starspirit with the same layout to buy this. We prefer this for loads of reasons. 
But its the enormous difference in build quality that brings a smile to my face. 
No rattles, nothing dropping off like water tanks and doors? Steps that stayed down. Engine management controls that failed and fuel gauges that never worked. Cookers that the doors fell off and whole furniture units that came away from the walls. Shower trays that cracked. Loads more. Oh yes Swift not giving a dam and leaving it to fester.

It all works first time and will not need servicing for years.

All I can say is talk to Davie and I am sure he cam accommodate your needs. They are a very helpful company to deal with.

Best Fish and chips as well on the quay by the lifeboat station.
As you can tell I am very happy with my Fifer and if a 6m van is what you want so will you.


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Fifer L*

I have not addressed your seat question? Sorry.
Yes the drivers seat is restricted in its rearward movement a little and I also like to be back somewhat.
Bu having done over 2000 miles so far I have not had a problem so far. Its more the wheel angle that i find a problem on these vans. I would like a rake adjustment as well as reach.
Anyway ask East Neuk what they can do for you.
Regards 
peter


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Fifer L*

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/9w2aq1gzfzk82xh/EFtJbMO422

Few photos of the seats.

Peter


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info Peter, it had never occurred to me to approach East Neuk and see if anything could be done about restricted seat travel. Your Photos ar a great help too, we shall hopefully be attending the Peterborough show in April where we can see one in the flesh as well as other Makes/Models. :wav:


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Easst Neuk*

Big Bus

Peterborough motorhome show exhibitors list does not include East Neuk so far so you may be disappointed.

But a trip up to their works to see them made will convince you.

We did it as part of a highlands holiday.

Peter


----------

